# Supercoder - Does anyone use Supercoder



## akmorgan (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone use Supercoder?  If so, will you please share your thoughts about the product?  We currently use Code It Right as our coding resource.  
Thank you.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, I looked at Supercoder and it was between that and EncoderPro (Ingenix/Optima).  The one major issue I had with Supercoder (besides the fact that EncoderPro is prettier to use), is that Supercoder's customer service is outsourced to India.  Take that anyway you like.

We selected EncoderPro, and don't be afraid to negotiate a price.  I got a 54% reduction after I haggled for a few days, and they even added on Coder's Pink Sheets and Part B News.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 11, 2012)

Pam, that is good to know we were looking at Supercoder down in Vegas, we already have Encoder pro but wanted something that was geared more towards certain specialties.


----------



## Jacoder (Apr 11, 2012)

I looked into Supercoder several times. The first go around I wasn't impressed because they had nothing for ICD-10, and there were several code errors like "CVA due to dust". 

The second time I looked into them was a few months ago and they have ICD-10 in place and the old coding errors were corrected, but I still couldn't find a dx code for Pneumonia in the tabular list. You know, the common 486. It wasn't listed under Pneumonia. I just couldn't pay for a whole year and then regret it. I've been with EncoderPro for several years and I am very happy with them.


----------



## apoorba (Apr 12, 2012)

For ICD-10, I have been using ICD-10 Coder which is a periodical newsletter. Since SuperCoder is part of The Coding Institute (TCI) and TCI' s coding specialty newsletters are really helpful, I just took a leap and bought that. It brings out some very useful articles in every edition. Also, there's an "extended ICD-10" conversion tool in SuperCoder that shows the GEM as well as additional codes that are related but not exactly matching with the current ICD-9 codes. Found that pretty interesting since GEM is still evolving and assessing probable ICD-10 codes for current ICD-9's are sometimes overwhelming!

To me, Encoder is pretty costly, even though it's in market for very long and quite popular.

Incidentally, SuperCoder representatives called me last week to inform that their site would be in a new and much more "user-friendly" form in another week or two. So, keeping my fingers crossed!!

Alan, CPC


----------



## Jennifer Godreau (Apr 12, 2012)

I just looked up pneumonia in SuperCoder and I get:

480-488 - PNEUMONIA AND INFLUENZA (480-488)
483 - Pneumonia due to other specified organism
482 - Other bacterial pneumonia
486 - Pneumonia organism unspecified

The Coding Alerts are offered in 20+ specialties and have 8 pages every month covering only that specialty's major coding challenges -- specific examples, case studies, denial and modifier issues.

A complete ICD-10 code search will also be included with every search product coming this spring.

Of course, I'm the director of the site so I am partial. But I have been the key director of the site now for a year making strides to make this affordable product with the beloved Coding Alerts a coding product that works for coders. I encourage you to have a demo. All at AAPC who did were truly impressed. You can also call for a demo and trial. 

Happy fast, accurate coding!
Jen Godreau, CPC, CPMA, CPEDC
Director of Development & Operations, SuperCoder.com and The Coding Institute
866-228-9252


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 12, 2012)

Good Afternoon all. 

I have been user Supercoder for almost 2 years now. It just keeps getting better. The site is easy to navigate, you plug in a CPT code and get all of your lay terms, fee schedules, LCD's and SOOOO much more right there at your fingertips. with the subscrption you also get 1 specilaty of your choice so you get ALL your codeset books PLUS the coding alerts.
I cannot begin to describe how happy our practice is with Supercoder.com.

I also did a webinar with Encoder and although it may "look pretty". Trust me its just a sales pitch.

Kudos goes out to Supercoder.


----------



## SuzanBerman (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been using SuperCoder since it came out! I love it. I find it easy to navigate and it seems to get better and better.

I used it for an article I recently wrote and it was such a great help. It had valid information that could also be verified.

Keep up the good work!!

Thanks,
Suzan Berman CPC, CEMC, CEDC


----------



## kstumpf (Apr 12, 2012)

*Supercoder*

Hi - I have been using Supercoder for years.  I changed over at the  practice I worked for from EncoderPro to Supercoder and absolutely love the access to numerous specialty newsletters, one click access to the NCCI policy manual and quick links to all of the regulatory documentation by CPT code.  LCD-s are right at your fingertips, broken down by state for each CPT code, specialty coding articles, CPT Assistant and all pertinent data regarding modifier use, medically unlikely edits, ICD-9 crossover and code descriptors as well.  This product is linked to the Coding Institute Newsletters that cover the broadest variety of specialties with leading coders in the nation posting articles on all aspects of coding pertinent to the specialty.  The product is continually enhanced to meet changing needs and is one of the easiest programs I have ever utilized.   I highly recommend Supercoder to all!!!  Kristi


----------



## prashant01 (Jan 12, 2018)

*us non-ob report*

PELVIC ULTRASOUND 

EXAM DATE: 1/2/2018 04:45 PM. 

CLINICAL HISTORY: ENDOMETRITIS. 

COMPARISON: 12/31/2017 pelvic ultrasound. 

TECHNIQUE: Realtime transabdominal pelvic scan performed to identify the uterus and adnexa and as an overview of other pelvic structures,  with static image documentation. 

FINDINGS: 
Uterus: 14.7 x 8.6 x 8.2 cm, volume 539.05 cc. Anteverted position. Heterogeneous echotexture. No fibroids. 
Masses: None. 
Endometrium: 38 mm. Heterogeneous with numerous punctate hyperechoic foci and scattered flow. 
Cervix: Unremarkable. 

Right Ovary: 3.0 x 2.5 x 2.1 cm, volume 8.2 cc. Normal echotexture and blood flow. 
Left Ovary: Not seen 

Free Fluid: None. 

Other: None. 

IMPRESSION: 
1. Enlarged, postpartum uterus. 
2. The endometrium remains heterogeneous and markedly thickened with scattered areas of flow suggesting retained products of conception and/or blood products. Endometritis not excluded. 
3. Nonvisualization of left ovary. The right ovary is normal. 
4. No free fluid within the pelvis. 


how will code that scenario...asap....rply


----------



## coop22 (Jan 12, 2018)

I use the AAPC coder. Does anyone have a comparison of this to others. I feel that it leaves out a lot of information that it says it has. For example CMS documents linked to the code changes. Says non available for code. At times this is very untrue and makes me have to pull the information from other sites. 

What I do like about it is the claim edits. I find myself using that the most.


----------



## daedolos (Jan 12, 2018)

Supercoder has a lot to offer.  They do a lot of CEU offers even with the free service level membership and the newsletters give out a lot of coding guideline interpretation and examples.

Peace
@_*
The specialty pages are valuable as well.


----------

